# Badgers Pics now on Album



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Added a few more pics of our first trip to France, in my album pages 4/5


----------



## GTI-PIP (Jul 1, 2007)

Have clicked onto link but says module not active go back


can anyone help ???

Cliff


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

GTI-PIP said:


> Have clicked onto link but says module not active go back
> 
> can anyone help ???
> 
> Cliff


Can only help by saying does the same to me!!!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Same for me :!: I don't want my missus drooling over badger anyway :wink: :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

moblee said:


> Same for me :!: I don't want my missus drooling over badger anyway :wink: :lol:


Pah gavs out was looking forward to a good ole drool over badger he goooooorgeous hunk of manliness!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Badgers pictures are here in his "new" photo album.

Badgers Pictures <<

The new pictures are on page 4 & 5

Mike

Badger you will need to update your pictures link in your account :wink: 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=68552


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I've just seen them carol,at the top of page click on album button,seems to be in Alphabetical order,click on badgers and away you go :!: 
Very good pics :!:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Thanks guys have had a good look. Great pics Badger hunny!!


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Thank you all .......so kind......Carol you say the nicest things..........Misguided, but nice... :lol: 
so............... how do I update my link then cleverclogs!! :roll:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

badger said:


> how do I update my link then cleverclogs!! :roll:


 :lol: @Badger

Hi Badger

Do this:

Go to your Account
Your Account Link <<

Your Account > Change Info 
> Look for the "Photo Gallery URLoptional)" box 
> paste the *URL of your new gallery Album into the box. 
> scroll down 
> click on "Save Changes"

*here is the URL of your new album, right click on it > copy shortcut > then paste it into the box as above:--

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=68552

Mike


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Done all that and it still doesn't work..... :roll:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Some very nice pics Badge. I used to have an Indian outfit complete with rubber knife, rubber tomahawk and a plastic wigwam. I walked all the way down to the park to enter the fancy dress competition only to find it had finished and a girl impersonating a large daisy had won. I ... was .... gutted. I was so sure I had it in the bag. I thought you would like to know about this, kindred spirits etc.. :roll: 

Anyway, I soon got over it as it was my 18th birthday that weekend and new presents were waiting to be unwrapped.

You have taken almost the same pics of Honfleur as I did. Missus loved the town while I rated it as OK. I did like the motorhome parking by the water\river\port but other than that it looked simply as though many people were just coming out of Wembley stadium after a cup final. Could not move. Won't go there again if I can help it.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Badger

The instructions I gave have added a "Photos" button that shows under all your posts AND IT WORKS ...honest :lol: 

The other thing that now needs doing is to change the link in your signature.... That is one bit I can do from here ... so I have done it for you :wink: Try it now !!

I think we got there :lol: 

Mike


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Spykal you're sooooo kind, your help has insured that I loose none of my flowing locks by worrying why it wont work...................ye right.... :lol: 

Pusser I know what you mean, we went in low season so were able to get around well almost every where........I can imagine Honfleur in high season.........I'm sure it's very popular.

Not being a seasoned traveller, I still veiw these new sights and sounds in wonder.......not like you, who has seen it all........must be boring eh!.. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

What is boring is that everywhere we go is subject to sun and there being sand and sea available. I would dearly love to potter about the countryside as that to be is the most wonderous place.

However, things are about to change as inspired by Franceso da Mosta traves through Italy and the Med I have decided I too need to go to and in, the same places. I suddenly have this need for knowledge. Bit late but there we are.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

It's never too late Pusser..............I too have the thirst ! it's just that my tankard doesn't hold as much these days... :roll: :lol: 

We spent some time in "middle Brittany in a very rural area and with the benefit of knowing someone with local knowledge it was great......going to try and go back next year (in the car as house guests).


----------

